# Windows 7 Notebook: SSD einbauen + Windows mitnehmen



## RoCMe (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir gestern ein neues Notebook (Acer) gekauft, dazu gleich eine SSD mit 180 GB, die ich nun gerne statt der eingebauten Festplatte verwenden möchte.

An sich ganz einfach: Alte Platte raus, neue Platte rein, Betriebssystem installieren und fertig. Als primäres OS wirds wieder ein Linux, das ist denke ich unproblematisch. Aaaaaber: Das Windows will ich nicht ganz verlieren, ganz manchmal will ichs dann zum Spielen doch mal booten.

Und jetzt kommt die spannende Frage: Installations-Medien gabs leider keine. Es gibt die Windows-Wiederherstellung, die ein komplettes Dateisystem-Image auf 5  DVDs anlegen kann, und das Acer eigene Recovery-Tool, dass den Auslieferungszustand auf "immerhin" "nur" noch 4 DVDS bringt.
Damit müsste ich dann die SSD mit dem Windows beglücken können.

Trotzdem bin ich mir da nicht ganz sicher: Benötigt Windows z.B.  für den (möglichst effizienten) Betrieb der SSD spezielle Treiber? Ich habe keine guten Erfahrungen damit gemacht, Windows nach Hardware-Änderungen nicht neu zu installieren... Geht das problemlos wie oben beschrieben? Oder gibt es vielleicht eine schönere, sauberere Möglichkeit, das Windows neu zu installieren? 

Thx für Tipps im Vorraus,
RoCMe


----------



## RoCMe (10. Juli 2012)

Ich noch mal, 

ich hab mich noch mal auf die Suche gemacht und bin über das hier gestolpert:

http://thinkpad-forum.de/threads/11...ery-auf-neue-Platte-(SSD)-wieder-installieren

Letztlich wird da von dem Recovery Tool abgeraten (Stichwort Alignment / Trim). Es wird stattdessen empfohlen, sich ein DVD-ISO  aus dem Netz zu ziehen und (wie von mir ja grundsätzlich auch bevorzugt) ein "Clean Install" durchzuführen. Das installierte Windows wird dann mit dem Acer-Code wieder aktiviert und gut.

Frage:
Ist dieses Iso vertrauenswürdig?
http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent.net/msvista/pub/X15-65741/X15-65741.iso

Und noch eine Frage: Warum ist das so aufwendig****? Warum liwegt da nicht einfach eine DVD bei, mit der ich ein Clean Install direkt durchführen kann?!
Ich will doch nur die Festplatte tauschen und danach weiter mein ehrlich gekauftes, (zwangsweise ?) mitbezahltes Windows weiternutzen können? :-(


----------



## Robinio (11. Juli 2012)

Tipp: Für eine Neusinstallation würde ich dir diese Seite ans Herzen legen: 
http://stadt-bremerhaven.de/vorhandene-windows-7-lizenz-fuer-eine-frische-installation-nutzen/

Für SSD's solltes du eigentlich keine Treiber unter Windows 7 mehr benötigen, da Windows 7 Trim unterstützt.

Ist aber je nach SSD verschieden. Ich habe eine OCZ-Agility 3 und konnte diese problemlos ohne Treiberinstallation einrichten.

Wenn du die Installation trotzdem verschieben möchtest;
http://lifehacker.com/5837543/how-to-migrate-to-a-solid+state-drive-without-reinstalling-windows

Und ansonsten stehen hier weitere Hilfreiche Tricks für SSD's unter Windows
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...3-*-Windows-7-Ultimate-Tweaks-amp-Utilities-*

Ich selbst habe einige dieser Tweaks bei mir aktiviert. (No-Gui boot, Index deaktiviert, Defragmentieren ausgeschaltet, usw.)

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## RoCMe (11. Juli 2012)

Hi!

Der erste Link empfiehlt den gleichen Download wir der von mir gefundene Link. Scheint also irgendwie richtig zu sein.

Trotzdem bleibt ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl, ein Betriebssystem von irgendeiner unbekannten URL herunterzuladen... md5 Hashs zu den Paketen gibt es nicht irgendwo "unabhängig", um sicherzugehen, dass ich eine saubere Installation bekomme?

Danke für deine Hilfe!

RoCMe


----------

